# Need help choosing the right camera?



## JLK (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post here.
I need help in choosing the right camera, we are a custom manufacturing
company and would like to be able to photograph new examples of our products as they are made.

We do not have professional photographers on staff however we have 
graphic designers that will assist with this process.  
Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 31, 2008)

well...  with all due respect....

hire a photographer.


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 31, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> well...  with all due respect....
> 
> hire a photographer.



I have to agree here. Or at least, for now forget about what camera you're going to use. That's the least important factor. What is _far_ more important is a basic understanding of composition and lighting in order to show the products/process in the best possible light (pun intended). This will require a fair bit of reading and a lot more practice. If you can spare the time then spend it on that, and you will be able to get the results you want with anything above a camera-phone. If you don't have the time for that, then the most expensive and advanced camera will not be able to help, and you'd be better off getting someone else to do the job.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 31, 2008)

Agreed...  that said;

I sure like playing mini product studio with my canon 40D, using the EOS utility to pull focus, try out a few apertures, lighting configurations, and then stack up exposures and review / edit (camera raw) all (mostly) right from the photo desk.

Lens choice could depend on the size of the manufactured item, but I would go to the shop with the intension of buying the lens and body separately.  Maybe pickup a 40D body ($915) and spend a bit more on a quality lens(es), like ($1,200 - 2,000). Perhaps a 24mm f/2.8 prime ($300), and a 24 - 70mm f/2.8 ($1,110 with rebate) to get you started..

Maybe $700 on a light kit with two umbrellas and a soft box,..

Or maybe just hire someone (as suggested) who already has this equipment and more importantly the experience to use it properly.  Unless you are fine with on the job training, AND that person has a free schedule, AND the aptitude to come up the learning curve.

-Shea


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2008)

Depends on your budget and all that fun stuff. Need less to say we will need all the specifics to give an accurate answer. Hiring a photographer is a good idea, but not always in the budget or convenient. It will be a long road without one, but in time you will be able to figure it out. I know a lot of designers/art directors who are amazing photographers.

Love & Bass


----------

